# Thoughts On Theraband GOLD



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I know in a previous post I said that I was going to get some GZK elastic however I'm not sure now as I don't believe they deliver to Aus. Anyways I was wondering on everyones thoughts on theraband gold and if its worth just getting some thera?


----------



## TriggerHappy (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey mate, I get GZK delivered here through a seller on AliExpress and it's legit. Takes about 3 weeks, I can pm you the link if wanted.
Cheers

Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I regularly shoot thera band gold. I have used it for many band sets so I kinda know how to cut it for my application. As long as it is not too cold it is a fine way to move projectiles down range. I can get it quickly and fairly cheaply so I pretty much always have it on hand. Honestly I have a few frames that just seem to shoot more accurately with tbg, probably all in my head, but accuracy is accuracy. So in my opinion it is still a worthwhile band material, even in this age of super bands.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Try Precise. It's a world of difference.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Works very well for me. I shoot marbles and have settle on TBG cut 7/8 straight. Smashes cans like hitting them with a ball peen hammer!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

TriggerHappy said:


> Hey mate, I get GZK delivered here through a seller on AliExpress and it's legit. Takes about 3 weeks, I can pm you the link if wanted.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


Thanks mate I really appreciate that but I am thinking of sticking with the thera. Simply because I've been shooting it for a bit now and am used to it. But thanks again!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I regularly shoot thera band gold. I have used it for many band sets so I kinda know how to cut it for my application. As long as it is not too cold it is a fine way to move projectiles down range. I can get it quickly and fairly cheaply so I pretty much always have it on hand. Honestly I have a few frames that just seem to shoot more accurately with tbg, probably all in my head, but accuracy is accuracy. So in my opinion it is still a worthwhile band material, even in this age of super bands.


Thanks mate good to know some people still use it. :lol:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Works very well for me. I shoot marbles and have settle on TBG cut 7/8 straight. Smashes cans like hitting them with a ball peen hammer!


Cheers bud!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

There are better elastics out there more consistent with great band life thickness designed for target shooting or hunting. I personally shot theraband for a long time until I found better elastics now I don’t shoot theraband at all.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I like TBG, but also have Precise which seems a bit snappier.....but TBG still works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

